# New to Forum… Looking for NIB Colt Cobra Two Tone



## stretch80 (9 mo ago)

Hello. I’m new to the forum so forgive me if I’m not posting in the right area. I’ve been having a heck of a time finding a NIB Colt Cobra Two Tone revolver. Most places online say they are sold out and the few that say they do have it look suspicious. Any help in locating this would be greatly appreciated! 🙏


----------

